# FREE software for designing electronic panels and engraving



## jumps4 (Aug 24, 2012)

I just ran cross this last night and have not played with it but I think it fits well in the cnc section 
It is a control panel design software and has a few handy macro files for parts cutouts like fans and switches
the company is like emachine shop where they would like you to have them order the panels made from them but they allow you to export your 
design as a dxf file so you can make your own g-code. with everything i have on my plate right now I thought someone else might like to check it out better
 It may be handy
steve
http://www.frontpanelexpress.com/


----------



## Kennyd (Aug 24, 2012)

Good stuff, thanks for posting.


----------

